# Siemens C2110 ADSL modem connection problem with BSNL



## writealexthomas (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a problem with my Siemens C2110 ADSL modem with BSNL broadband connection. My modem used to work correctly until one bad day I decided to install Linux Mint 9. God knows how I messed up my settings, now whenever I try to run Win XP or Win 7 in my other Harddisk, 
it does not connect to connect. The data LED which usually blinked earlier, now always keeps "ON"...

I installed PCLINUXOS 2010.07 on my system to see if my ADSL modem works in it or not. 
I ran PCLOS Control Centre and "Set up new network interface"
Strangely it was able to run internet and I was able to see all sites !!
On querying the network icon it is showing:
IP address: 192.168.1.2
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1
Screenshot below:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3607&stc=1&d=1279788545

Just to add, I had pressed the 'reset' button behind my Siemens c2110 modem. Was it in any way responsible for this?

I just dont seem to understand what is happening 
Windows 7 & XP are not getting connected...
Mint 9: 'pppoeconf' is not recognizing and running my modem
PCLOS 2010.07: Working well !

Any help would be deeply appreciated...
Alex Thomas


----------

